
Show HN: Virtual coworking space - maxraz
http://openhub.space/?play
======
evancaine
Nice demo. Could you change the background photo when things are toggled?

------
sharemywin
I didn't really get it? I tried toggling on things in the menu and nothing
seemed to happen.

~~~
maxraz
Hi, what is your browser? Maybe you had the sound off?

